# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  BlackBerry Assistant, Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - BlackBerry Limited

BlackBerry 10 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

BlackBerry Assistant: BlackBerry Passport - official how to demo

Published on Sep 25, 2014




> BlackBerry Assistant allows you to manage your email, contacts, calendar and other BlackBerry 10 features through voice and text commands. It helps you to execute tasks quickly such as responding to important emails, scheduling a meeting or getting directions.

----------


## Airicist

BlackBerry Assistant: BlackBerry Classic - official how to demo

Published on Dec 18, 2014




> "BlackBerry Assistant allows you to manage your email, contacts, calendar and other BlackBerry 10 features through voice and text commands. It helps you to execute tasks quickly such as responding to important emails, scheduling a meeting or getting directions.

----------


## Airicist

BlackBerry Passport Launch, London - BlackBerry Assistant

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> Michael Clewley compares BlackBerry Assistant with Apple's Siri.

----------

